# Lamanchas and Ear Wax?



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Our mancha doe, Shiane, seems to have lots of crusties on her ears. She is gopher eared and if I gentled squeeze them, some liquid type stuff comes out and kind of bubbles. I can't get it to drip out, it kind of sucks back in.

Is this normal, are they crusties normal? Should I put some ear wax removal in her ear? or Sweet Oil?

Thanks! :grouphug:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

One of my doe's Hazel has the same problem. :? I don't know if it's normal or not.  If you find the answer, please let me know!


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

That sounds like an ear infection. I use garlic oil in my ears when I have an ear infection. It clears it up quickly. That is probably what I will use on the Maa (Mini Mancha) if she ever gets an ear problem.

I fill my ear canal with garlic oil or a mix of garlic oil and vegetable oil using a needle-less syringe. I massage it for a few minutes and then suck it out with the syringe. My dogs/cats just shake it out. 

I'm not saying to do this, just that it is what I do, LOL. I'd hate to get blamed if her head rotted off, LOL.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

LOL! Yeah I'm not sure about the garlic oil, or if its possible to suck it out....Hmmmm.

The liquid that comes out is completely clear. The crusties come in shades of yellow, lighter yellow, and a blackish crust, like its been there for a while. We've only had her for maybe a couple of months. Had to deal with tape worms out of her too. Ergh.


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

The weather we have been having is so good for worm outbreaks. Yuck. I am worming mine too. I get to repeat the dose in a few more days. I'm so scared they will just up and die overnight, LOL. Guess that passes with time. 

Standard or Mini? If you ever breed her I may want to buy from you. I am reallly loving the manchas! Got pictures? Do you know anyone with a miniature lamancha buck? After taking stock of the goats, I have decided we need quite a few more to do what I need to do, LOL.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

She is a standard sized registered ADGA Lamancha. We will be breeding her this fall to our registered blue eyed Nigerian buck. The kids will be for sale. 

Heres a pic the day we got her!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh forgot to say that she was stunted in her growing stage, so she is a bit small. :C


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

Lamanchas do get a lot of ear wax or its just more visible due to the lack of an outer ear.....you can clean them with a cotton ball dipped in peroxide...sometimes the wax seems to build up and just clearing out the buildup will help it to drain.....they will be fine!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Awesome! Thank you very much! It makes sense that you would be able to see the wax, because you can see farther down the ear then other breeds.
Thank you!


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

I love her belly marking! It makes her look so sharp. I really need to shave Maa Belle and see what she really looks like, LOL. I'm a bit scared to, haha.

I am trying to get a small herd going that don't eat like horses but make a decent amount of milk.

How is her udder? I wanna get better goats than what I have now, lol.

How much will you charge for doelings out of her?

Was she really stunted or is she just naturally small? Either way, she is really a pretty goat!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

She was stunted due to a bad feed program. Not the breeders fault, or the owner I bought her from. She comes from larger sized Lamanchas. She will probably grow bigger in about 2 years or so.

She is going to be an FF when we breed her, so no udder yet. But she has a high escuethen (gosh I need to learn how to spell that word! LOL) and comes from heavy milking lines with big teats. I'm excited to see her udder, but I'm trying not to get my hopes up because she is after all a stunted FF.

Not sure on pricing. Unregistered maybe $100-125 for doelings. Registered a little higher. We aren't sure yet. They would be sold most likely as bottle babies. Want a bottle baby? LOL


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Don't know if I want a bottle baby. I guess if I want a mancha badly enough and you being so close I would say yes, LOL. Did you get her in Crossville? I'll see what we have setup when you have babies. Gosh goats are fun.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

They are very fun, and addicting  

We bought her in the town over, Jamestown.

We will just have to see in Spring what you want to do!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I agree I like her markings. Also I have an elf eared doe that has the same problem. Unfortunately with the environment she was kept in and lack of care they became impacted. OMG when I cleaned her ears out for the first time I almost puked the smell was so bad(I do not get queasy easily). Now she has icky ears forever. No amount of cleaning and ear ointment will ever help that but at least now its managed. So just try and keep them clean to avoid the problems my doe has.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm glad it isn't very serious.  So should I just let it go or put something in there? And GotmygoatMTJ she's so pretty! I have purebred, standard size LaMancha's too! Two reg. two unreg. Do you have a Mancha buck?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Frosty- nope, no mancha bucks. We are going to breed her to a Nigerian for F1 Mini-Manchas. 

Xymenah- I too don't get queasy, but I HATE earwax. I can't stand it in my own ears, and I just can't imagine goats like it either! LOL
I will keep her ears clean the best I can. I checked them this morning and there is noticably less, yay!


----------

